# 29 Gallon Dual Lightning Owner



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Question For those Hobbyist that has a 29 Gallon Tank and Dual 55/65 CF lightning:

What is your Lightning Regime, did you turning on the dual light 8-12 hrs.?


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

When I had the 37 high light (same footprint, although not quite a 29 gallon), I had a Catalina 2x65 watt. The lights were on for 10-11 hours a day straight.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been a sissy lately and only used 1 bulb for 8hrs. Grows everything fine. Blyxa is slow. I actually swapped out the second bulb for a 10kk and a actinic bulb so I could use the 6700k on the little emersed setup I have. But I only do diy co2 on this tank. Makes life easier.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a Current 65 watt Dual Satelitte fixture, with one light being 6700k/10,000k and the other light being 50/50, half actinic and half sunpaq daylight 10,000k, but I usually only run the 6700k/10,000k for 10 hours a day. Some days when I get home from work, I turn on the other bulb and let it run for 2 hours. I'd like to add another full spectrum bulb but I'm afraid that I'll be over-run with algea problems under that much light, as I'm currently dealing with Green Dust Algae with only one bulb.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Linda do you want to trade it for 1x65 watts Satellite or for 2x65 watts Coralife that has 1x55watts 6700k and 1 9325k bulb


----------

